# What is your favorite type of gaurd?



## AoCAdam (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey guys just wanted to see what everyone's favorite guard is. Personally I recently just started and my blue belt friend and I were having this conversation the other day. He seems to favor butterfly while I am just getting the hang of most of them. So my question is what is your favorite guard and why?


----------



## Steve (Feb 6, 2009)

Nothing fancy here.  The main thing, unless I'm working against someone who REALLY likes leg locks, is I don't care for closed guard.  I'll open up and create some space. 

One of my goals this year is to become more comfortable in half-guard.


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 6, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Nothing fancy here.  The main thing, unless I'm working against someone who REALLY likes leg locks, is I don't care for closed guard.  I'll open up and create some space.
> 
> *One of my goals this year is to become more comfortable in half-guard.*



Same here.

I've been playing with a spider guard lately. It's really fun/active against strikes.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 6, 2009)

I like the butterfly guard.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 6, 2009)

open guard.

i really don't like the notion of sub-categorizing varieties of open guard.  everything you do with your feet should be a means of attacking your opponent's balance, i don't think it warrants a special name depending on where you do it.

"nice inverted octopus guard, dude!"  lol

jf


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 6, 2009)

I like having people in half guard then I can do the infamous anaconda on them!


----------



## chav buster (Feb 6, 2009)

i like the sit up guard the best, its very good if you like to stand and fight rather then grapple plus most guys dont really know how to deal with it.


----------



## Ybot (Feb 11, 2009)

Gee, I don't know that I have a favorite.  I use full guard when ever I can get it, then probably work mostly half, and de la riva variations.  But really I'm not limited to those, I often use butterfly, sitting up guard, x-guard, and what ever guard the situation calls for.


----------



## PurpleParham84 (Jul 13, 2009)

It all depends on my opponent, but if I had to choose, my favorite would be between either butterfly/double sleeve control or spider(double sleeve w/ feet in bends of elbows).


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 13, 2009)

I would say Full Guard for me, Just based on my perspective its a platform for other reversals, submissions etc... To me its all about the basics, then you can have every other type of "fancy named" position on the ground after that, but basics are where its at. lol, but there all good :ultracool


----------



## tallgeese (Jul 14, 2009)

My favorite is the one that's working best against whatever opponant I'm with.  That being said, I've become a big fan of the spider guard, it really allows you to control the opponants body and gives you good transitionary options and attacks.

My bail to position is always full guard and work from there.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 14, 2009)

Full, half, open, butterfly to name a few.  Not so thrilled with a few of the rest.  I like staying pretty basic and the above four used in combination's are really solid. (at least for me)


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jul 14, 2009)

Rubber guard, I like keeping my opponent in tight and find this guard works very well against stronger opponents.
Either way I find a high, closed guard to be what I use the most.


----------



## MattJ (Jul 15, 2009)

Guard? Pfft. I am going for subs and reversals! LOL


----------



## Mike Hamer (Aug 5, 2009)

I prefer full guard while controlling the head.


----------



## chinaboxer (Oct 1, 2009)

"right guard"...cause i wanna smell good! =D

i enjoy the "butterfly guard".


----------



## Steve (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool to see this thread pop back up.  I noticed that back in february I said I was working half guard.  While I have a couple of low percentage submissions from half guard now, I've really worked on three sweeps that I consider high percentage, to the point that I catch purple belts and even the occasional brown belt with them.  

I'm working on 93 guard now... a modified half guard.


----------



## Tomu (Oct 15, 2009)

I enjoy butterfly guard w/underhooks because the sweep that I like the best comes from that position.


----------



## teekin (Nov 8, 2009)

Spider Guard. I so so want to do more of this and become more effective at attacking from this position. 
lori


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't know if I have a _favorite_ per se... I think of the techniques as a toolbox. You use the apropriate tool for the job, that's all.


----------



## teekin (Nov 10, 2009)

Steve ? vids or other info on 93 guard. Never seen or even heard of that being an option other than a good place to just hand and catch wind. Much thanks
lori


----------



## Steve (Nov 10, 2009)

Grendel308 said:


> Steve ? vids or other info on 93 guard. Never seen or even heard of that being an option other than a good place to just hand and catch wind. Much thanks
> lori


http://www.stevebjj.com/2009/09/93-guard/

I talked about it in more detail on my blog.  There are some attacks and sweeps from here, but the only detailed instructional I've heard about is Robson Moira's Fusion 2 DVD (which is very good).  

I'll see if I can get this youtube thing to work.  

[yt]v=9ypqf_sOa6Y[/yt]


----------



## CanadianCommando (Dec 26, 2009)

I like rubber guard. I'm huge, so it's good for working my flexibility. Some positions give me issues due to my size and a knee injury, but I still find it gives me more high-percentage submission options, and is very hard for most opponents to deal with, especially if there's striking - it ties them up nicely.

Chris.


----------



## grav3h3art (Jan 5, 2011)

Im pretty much always on a Knee-In Half Guard so i guess its a favorite. I like the traditional full guard and half guard too. Been messing alot with the rubber guard lately


----------



## Steve (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't have the hip flexibility for rubber guard, and my hamstrings are too tight for a particularly effective spider guard.  I can work fairly effectively from knee-in half, deep half and that kind of thing. I'm old.


----------

